# Special Limited Offer - Martell Knives



## Dave Martell (Aug 26, 2017)

In the hopes of raising some $$ to purchase steel and other needed shop supplies I'm making this limited offer....



*Buy 2 Martell Knives* _(of any size offered in a gyuto, sujihiki, or nakiri)_ and receive a *FREE* O-1 (carbon) *petty*! 

This is at a minimum a $400 savings! :spiteful:




Stipulations:

1. Standard handle (for the petty) will be oval style using natural (yet stabilized) figured maple.

You can upgrade, at additional cost, to matching wood, bolster, and style desired. 


2. These knives will be fit into the work schedule with as soon as possible status. 
This means that I won't do them tomorrow, yet I will get to them as soon as possible following other scheduled work. If this isn't OK with you, if you're not flexible in this regard, then please don't participate.

Note - You should expect about a 2 months wait if you're the first to order, after that I can't say.


3. A 50% deposit is required (on the two purchased knives) to secure this offer. 


4. *Only 6 *petties are being offered. :wink:




Please see *this post* for my current options and pricing.



Please PM me with any questions or for purchase.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 26, 2017)

Q: When will the petties be done?

A: The petties will be completed when the ordered knives are completed, they'll all be delivered together.


----------



## malexthekid (Aug 27, 2017)

Dave are you prepared to list approximate prices for your knives?

I think my funds are too exhausted &#128557;&#128557;&#128557; but damn deals can always tempt me


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 27, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Dave are you prepared to list approximate prices for your knives?
> 
> I think my funds are too exhausted &#63021;&#63021;&#63021; but damn deals can always tempt me




Yes sir, I already have a link in my post above. *Note - My prices are always listed on the forum for all to see. 



> Please see *this post* for my current options and pricing.


----------



## malexthekid (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow I am blind. Thanks Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 14, 2017)

Still available this is.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 29, 2017)

:bump: Offer ending soon.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 1, 2017)

4. *Only 6* petties are being offered. 


Only *2 *left! :thumbsup:


----------



## ecchef (Oct 1, 2017)

Holy smoke....what an offer! :bigeek:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 5, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> 4. *Only 6*petties are being offered.
> 
> 
> Only *2*left! :thumbsup:





Only *1 *left! :bigeek:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 10, 2017)

:whistling: Still here


Only 50% up front required. :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 20, 2017)

All *SOLD*, thanks folks! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm extending this for *one more set!* :IMOK:

See the original post for details.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 28, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm extending this for *one more set!* :IMOK:
> 
> See the original post for details.





I still have *one* more O1 petty I can offer up for *this deal*. 


_*Shoot me a PM for pricing_


----------

